# Fastest Beetle



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Okay so what is the top speed you have attained in your Beetle? And of course I mean totally legally and on some sort of track with full safety equipment.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Fastest Beetle (Y2kPython)*

I had the car at around 100mph at Lime Rock and about 105 at Pocono North Track. With more seat time I can be faster, but not bad for basically my only 2 events http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, you're doing 50, 60, 70mph into turns








Totally legal at sanctioned events with legitimate racing organizations with full safety equipment.
And if people start posting speeds and doing the old "closed course" thing, then this will get locked pretty fast



_Modified by Mikes72sb at 9:04 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## xxyawron (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Fastest Beetle (Y2kPython)*

140.. then my exit came up.. I mean pit stop.. :x


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Fastest Beetle (xxyawron)*

130, nowhere around here where i can justify going faster. but it can go faster


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

I was up to 130 in my NBC, top up of course, with my friend in his 03 Cobra. He kinda walked by me after that. It's a real good thing we have a track nearby to play on and that I have a helmet.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

55mph.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

65


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*

75


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

75 3/4


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

My diesel was very weak pre- nozzle, chip, intake, exhaust, etc. My top speed b4 was 78. I could not get it to go faster. Think something was wrong. Now it'll go much faster...
Jeff


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWfreekaleek)*

135....fair amount of highway traffic......then I ran outta balls!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_135....fair amount of highway traffic......then I ran outta balls!
















not a good thing to say


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

140-145 on the way to vegas going down hill







I need new gears


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

8 valves of raging fury = 100 mph ( down hill of course )


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HID DUbber* »_8 valves of raging fury = 100 mph ( down hill of course )









I dunno about that, when I had my MK4 2.sl0w GTI I got it up to 120mph with just exhaust and a short ram intake.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_







not a good thing to say 

Why? I was tellin the truth!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

*And of course I mean totally legally and on some sort of track with full safety equipment*
u could at least lie like say u were on like a closed road or something like 3 miles long







. or else this thing can get locked. and we dont want that to happen now do we.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

So....
So far I'm the only car here that has speeds that were attained on an actual race track.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_So....
So far I'm the only car here that has speeds that were attained on an actual race track.


COMMA event coming at Hallett Motor Raceway near Tulsa, Ok. I will tell you an "official" number then.........


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HID DUbber* »_8 valves of raging fury = 100 mph ( down hill of course )









Im not trying to be an ass but i could get my old 2 liter beetle to go 120 fairly easy and on level ground. The car had exhaust and intake no major modifications


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
Im not trying to be an ass but i could get my old 2 liter beetle to go 120 fairly easy and on level ground. The car had exhaust and intake no major modifications
i havent gotten my 2.0 faster than 115 just with intake.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
COMMA event coming at Hallett Motor Raceway near Tulsa, Ok. I will tell you an "official" number then.........

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's what I'm talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

115 down a farm road was my limit but it was at night and my headlight were off. Also, I was text messaging and eating a burrito at the time. Probably would have gone faster but I was drunk and there were to many houses around.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's what I'm talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, I got over zealous with my first post. Have I told you guys what's in the "Dung Beetle"?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_115 down a farm road was my limit but it was at night and my headlight were off. Also, I was text messaging and eating a burrito at the time. Probably would have gone faster but I was drunk and there were to many houses around.
dont forget getting road head at the time too.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_dont forget getting road head at the time too.









Can't when you're trying to shoot up, you need to steer with your knees


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

just steer with ur forehead







. thats the new thing....everyones doing it.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_So....
So far I'm the only car here that has speeds that were attained on an actual race track.


IF I hit the final corner right I can get about 115 at the end of the front straight at Moroso... then you've got to pound it down to about 45 for a long hairpin (>180 deg) left hander. Um.. seen the +130 mark a few times in ... er... somewhere else
Been hitting ~130 at the end of the back straight at Watkins glen in the 911
Went faster er... somewhere else








Never had the balls to top either car out yet, but I've been close on the beetle.
-Michael


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Ceraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ceraq* »_
Been hitting ~130 at the end of the back straight at Watkins glen in the 911


That back straight @ The Glen is fast















Dad and I had our 911 up to about 120-ish there, but it was soaking wet. It would have been faster in the dry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have been faster in a car, but as a passenger. 180mph @ Pocono in a 930-based racecar


----------



## euroTS (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Whats Road Head??????? is it cool, is it a game?


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (euroTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroTS* »_Whats Road Head??????? is it cool, is it a game?
 laffo


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (euroTS)*

ohhh boy


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Someone should start a thread requesting pictures of this ROAD HEAD. Someone out there must have pics.


----------



## doc540 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (madster)*


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

Whoa, wait a second here. Do the NBC's have a different gearset or final drive ratio than the regular 1.8t Beetles? Because at that speed I was turning about 5200rpms in 5th gear.


----------



## xxyawron (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

Yeah that sounds about right for me also.. I would have to say they're must be a slight difference imho. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

The airport by where I live opens up here and there and allows us to get in top-speed runs with waivers and helmets. THey're privately owned and do a lot to keep street racing to a minimum around here. I'm there every time it opens up.
I've hit over 160 in my old 2001 1.8t NB with a 3++ kit there (2.5-mile straight). I had custom gears to allow the 160+...you'll be turning almost 8k in a stock trans IIRC.
Had my TDI knocking on 130 late one night there as well. That was a fun time...blowing soot all the way.
Brought Biber there as well (98 Jetta 3.2S), and I was still pulling at 160+...I got a little nervous about 10.1" fronts and allowed some room to slow down.
So I guess my posts are legit.







Closed course, full safety equipment...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

I've hit just over 140, i think it read 141 or 142.

Closed course, full safery equipment ::cough::cough::


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I got some new gears going in my car so I will have you updated soon and with the 2871r kit going in as we speak I should be putting up some nice numbers, today I went by the shop and got some new pics taken that you can see at big turbo rebuild on the new beetle/convertible thread! He was putting in the new pauter rods and the head is being honed out, I just got the throttle body back from tm tuning and I ordered the snow performance methanol kit so all that together should put me in the 400whp range







dyno soon very soon..........


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (calilocal)*

145 in the 1/4 mile


----------



## doc540 (Feb 15, 2003)

Forgot to list the mod's on my '99 at 135 pic:
GIAC beta chip, Vittone's, Techtonic aluminized, catback exhaust, K&N drop in, V6 fuel pressure regulator, Z rated tires.
If I'd folded the mirrors and taped the front grill I might've gotten a couple of more mph, but that's iffy.










_Modified by doc540 at 10:40 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (doc540)*

nice and ballsie taking that pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (doc540)*

I did that in my convertible with just an APR 93 flash and a K&N drop in.















Your rpms still baffle me though, or my rpms baffle me..... something about the rpms baffles me.
How can your's be running about 800rpms higher than mine at the same speed? It's crazy.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

apw baby its all about those three letters! and yours is a six speed right?


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_apw baby its all about those three letters! and yours is a six speed right?


apw? And I hope you aren't talking to me, about having a 6-speed, because I may have to strangle you, I WISH I had a 6-speed... stupid VW not making a Turbo S convertible......


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_I did that in my convertible with just an APR 93 flash and a K&N drop in.















Your rpms still baffle me though, or my rpms baffle me..... something about the rpms baffles me.
How can your's be running about 800rpms higher than mine at the same speed? It's crazy.

Might be an early '01, so APH, not AWV. Your redline w/ APR chip should be 7200 rpm.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

sorry I was thinking 6 speed for some reason! I keep sending ims back and forth to two different people on the tex with the S! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_...I WISH I had a 6-speed... stupid VW not making a Turbo S convertible......









No big deal man, I had an S before the vert, it's just more shifting.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

125 
in and out of light traffic with a bike. 
boy was the dude on the bike impressed


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

160 with my awp 6 speed turbo-s with a gt28rs giac tuned motor. 
112mph at the 1/4 mile at ennis motorplex.
jd


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (jd007)*

what gears did you go with?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_what gears did you go with?

Let me make a wild guess: 1st, 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

whats the ratio?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_whats the ratio?

His trannie is stock.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_Whoa, wait a second here. Do the NBC's have a different gearset or final drive ratio than the regular 1.8t Beetles? Because at that speed I was turning about 5200rpms in 5th gear.

Same. 
BTW, top speed/RPM's in stock Turbo S are the same as the 5-speeds, the gear ratios are different. I get 102mph at redline in 3rd at 7200 rpm with APR. I like that.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (Billsbug)*

than there is no way he hit 160mph


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_than there is no way he hit 160mph









Yes he can, because the new software removes the limiter and ups the rpms. BTW, there's a guy of the ORG who hit 160mph w/ 5-speed with only 200hp, using APR and limiter removed.
jd?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (Billsbug)*

no way unless the gear ratio was changed its impossible even if the rev limiter was removed at that speed you would be at 10,000 rpms


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_no way unless the gear ratio was changed its impossible even if the rev limiter was removed at that speed you would be at 10,000 rpms

*Dear Billsbug,
Fowvay has just replied.
Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
It's not a Photoshop.. it has been edited in Photoshop to make it appear crisper but none of the data was changed. I took out the back round and made it blacker.. etc.
I never said I wasn't going down hill. I was but that doesn't make it a fake.*


_Modified by Billsbug at 8:42 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (Billsbug)*

Found it!


----------



## xxyawron (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (Billsbug)*

He did it on a full tank of gas!!!! OH NOES!


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (xxyawron)*

yeah that makes me a believer for sure


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (calilocal)*

i have no rev limiter or speed govenor. i have custom GIAC big turbo software. i hit 150 when i race the big boys (c6 vetts and bigger) all the time, thats no prob. i hit 160 on g. bush (tollroad) one day racing a blown 350z which went down i must say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 160 is possible with GIAC, and my rpm's were around 7200.
jd


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (jd007)*

i know the motor is capable but the trans has limits that cannot be exceeded unless you alter the ratio, which i believe you did jd right? maybe i am wrong but i will look into it tomorrow and return with a definite yes or no! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_i know the motor is capable but the trans has limits that cannot be exceeded unless you alter the ratio, which i believe you did jd right? maybe i am wrong but i will look into it tomorrow and return with a definite yes or no! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The NB is capable of 160 mph, per the speedometer, it's just electronically limited by VW. When u get ur car back, u can test it.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (Billsbug)*

ill let you know!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython) (calilocal)*

You know, it's funny, I thought to make sure that I looked down at the speedo when I was on the long straight at Hallett. Guess I got too happy about just being out on track in the "Roach".......I came, I saw, I forgot to look at my gauges........


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i can hit somewhere in between the 150 and 155 mark EASILY too.... 
Revo Stage 2 FTW....
LoL...
i will take pictures of the dash as soon as i change my timing belt seeing as how im not driving her hard at the moment because of that....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Just shy of 160 Indicated, which by my experience means about 154-156 actual MPH. And the whole time all that i could think of is 
"this car actually creates lift due to its "round for a reason" design.... shiiiiiit"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re:*

don't forget the older 5 speed beetles had a different final drive ratio -- 3.65 vs 3.94


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Never taken one too high for the same reason, airplane wing cross section scares me.


----------



## 6.0LS2 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_I was up to 130 in my NBC, top up of course, with my friend in his 03 Cobra. He kinda walked by me after that. It's a real good thing we have a track nearby to play on and that I have a helmet.










I was linked here and I couldn't stop laughing. You got walked by a cobra "After" 130?























"kinda walked"


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (6.0LS2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6.0LS2* »_
I was linked here and I couldn't stop laughing. You got walked by a cobra "After" 130?























"kinda walked"









It wasn't a full out drag race, it was from about 70mph with both of us in top gear.


----------



## 6.0LS2 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_
It wasn't a full out drag race, it was from about 70mph with both of us in top gear. 

This is pathetic. Stop bull****ting everyone.








I even feel bad for your own forum members, that have to read this nonsense. You are nothing short of a RI-CER (censored?) "top gear" bs FTL.

_Modified by 6.0LS2 at 10:08 PM 8-5-2007_


_Modified by 6.0LS2 at 10:09 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (6.0LS2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6.0LS2* »_
This is pathetic. Stop bull****ting everyone.








I even feel bad for your own forum members, that have to read this nonsense. You are nothing short of a RI-CER (censored?) "top gear" bs FTL.

Your 3rd post on the 'Tex EVER and u made it in the New Beetle forum?








Bahahahahahahaha!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (6.0LS2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6.0LS2* »_
This is pathetic. Stop bull****ting everyone.








I even feel bad for your own forum members, that have to read this nonsense. You are nothing short of a RI-CER (censored?) "top gear" bs FTL.

_Modified by 6.0LS2 at 10:08 PM 8-5-2007_

_Modified by 6.0LS2 at 10:09 PM 8-5-2007_

I'll have to kind of agree that S/C Cobra would totally destroy you, but was it S/C?


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Yes it was, but remember a S/C Cobra is a 6-speed so at 70mph in 6th gear he was pulling just about 2k rpms where as I was at around 3k, right in boost. So I pulled away from him until his revs got up there and by the time we were at 130mph he just walked right by me. 
stock gear ratios FTW


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (6.0LS2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6.0LS2* »_
This is pathetic. Stop bull****ting everyone.








I even feel bad for your own forum members, that have to read this nonsense. You are nothing short of a RI-CER (censored?) "top gear" bs FTL.



i pull on Stock S/C Cobras... and i pull on them without a problem...
they are fast but arent all that... they just sound like beasts... but cobras with just a lil work on them take me...
so i dont get where the bull**** comes into play?... because ive seen it done over and over and over again... ive had cobras race me 3 and 4 times because they dont believe it that my car, a VW New Beetle, AKA "THE CHICKS CAR" has just spank their monster S/C V-8... and by then my car is prolly heat sunk but i still pull just not by as much as i did the first or second time... and they say im spraying... LMAO...
thats actually my favorite car to race that and those Dodge NEON's what are they called again?... that car that has a $500 chasis and $300 interior Electronic roll up Front Windows and Manual roll up back windows and a $1,000 engine?.. oh yeah thats right...the SRT-4's...
and its not like i always win... it just those races are always so nice and close... as long as the SRT's arent stock tho because if they are stock.. they dont stand a chance...

hence my Motto...
*"How does it feel to get spanked by a Car with a Stock Flower Holder?!?!"*


_Modified by BeetleRape at 9:50 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Stock Cobras run high to mid 12s on the strip, does your car run that too? 


_Modified by r0nd3L at 11:49 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

actually no it doesnt....
i run a 13.174 at 109 MPH


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

and yes i have the time slips








i guess the Cobra Drivers Sucked?...


















_Modified by BeetleRape at 9:55 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_actually no it doesnt....
i run a 13.174 at 109 MPH

What turbo?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

stock turbo... Revo stage 2, Catless DP, i was running Open DP at the time, and some other lil toys im not gonna mention...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_stock turbo... Revo stage 2, Catless DP, i was running Open DP at the time, and some other lil toys im not gonna mention... 

I really seriously doubt you ran 13.1 @ 109. It's just not possible with the stock turbo. 14.1? Yes, but 13.1, dunno. How much you spike, hold, and hold at the redline? What IC?
Sprayed it


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

well the car was unsafe at the moment... i had a manual boost controller and i was also on race gas so yeah i cheated a lil bit...
a week later i blew my first turbo...


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

but on a Regular day i can still take a Cobra... the only thing i gotta pray for is that i dont run them out the whole...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_well the car was unsafe at the moment... i had a manual boost controller and i was also on race gas so yeah i cheated a lil bit...
a week later i blew my first turbo...

I see. I see. Did you advance timing with SPS?
But, damn, those are good times for stock turbo. I can see why you said you pull on those cars


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

well my friend had done something to it on his Lap top... i think he did advance the timing... and the boost if im not mistaken... they were the most impressive numbers i EVER got with my lil bug on the 1/4 mile


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_well my friend had done something to it on his Lap top... i think he did advance the timing... and the boost if im not mistaken... they were the most impressive numbers i EVER got with my lil bug on the 1/4 mile 









He probably did timing via lemmiwinks. You can't really increase the boost that way, though.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

i see i see... im a lil confused now....
LoL...








but yeah i know he did something there...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i run a 13.174 at 109 MPH

With street tires? What boost did u have it set at? Did u replace the turbo with another KO3S?


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
With street tires? What boost did u have it set at? Did u replace the turbo with another KO3S?

Some BF Drag Radials ( omg thos things are SWEET!!! )... 

around 25 LBS... this pic im not sure if it was on that day or another time.... but it was taken on the highway...








yes KO3S under Warranty... well more like a scam.... LoL...










_Modified by BeetleRape at 11:36 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

but guys...
i know i was sorta floating in my happiness... of a 13.1... but on any given day other than that i unfortunately run a 13.9 as my best time







and thats only the first run... lol...
sorry to have cheated my way to a 13.1.... 




































altho everyone was in shock!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

LOL!


----------

